# Help- all I have is a registration sheet with?



## daniel (Jun 5, 2008)

Registration sheet says.

OPS OVARIAN CYSTECTIOMY/LAPARASCOPIC

DR. WRITING UNDERNEATH SAYS

EXP-LAP- & BSO.

DX'S- PELVIC PAIN/ OVARIAN CYSTS.

IS THIS CORRECT 58925.


HOW WOULD YOU GO ABOUT CODING THIS.


DANIEL
CPC


----------



## njlott49 (Jun 7, 2008)

*njlott cpc*

From the information you have given, I would say that this is an Exploratory Lap with Bilateral Salpingo oopherectomy.  From what I see, CPT 58720 would be the correct code based on what your doctor has written.  Not sure why the op note would say one thing and the doctor would write in another.  I would ask him what he actually did.


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 23, 2008)

Daniel,

Call the hospital and request the operative notes. Code directly from those. That's your best and most appropriate avenue and may save you some costly legal fee's if coding only from a registration sheet.

Kris


----------

